# Financial Services Ombudsman



## PFS7979 (14 Aug 2017)

Hi,

Can anything be read into the FSO himself (Ger Deering) corresponding with an effected consumer who is appealing a lender decision re: application of interest rate?

I dont want to go into specifics but does his direct involvement reflect in any way on importance/priority of issue from FSO office perspective.

Put differently, would it be normal practice that he personally write/sign letters to effected consumer?

Thanks


----------



## PFS7979 (14 Aug 2017)

Just to add.. the issue related to Central Bank Tracker review and a particular lender contesting the consumers contention that rate was mishandled


----------



## Mauritius (14 Aug 2017)

He has sent a few written words in my direction too but he can't get involved because the Central Bank has the final word on all this.


----------



## Wardy7 (15 Aug 2017)

Is this PTSB rate issue??


----------



## notabene (16 Aug 2017)

i dealt with him personally post data request after an fso decision


----------



## PFS7979 (16 Aug 2017)

Yes.. lender is PTSB


----------



## Wardy7 (16 Aug 2017)

I'd love to know what his opinion on this matter was. This is my particular boat!!


----------

